# Tri-State Cruze meet anyone? NY/NJ/CT (PA if interested?)



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey fellow Cruze owners!
The nice weather is here! Get off your buns and meet fellow Cruze owners from NY/NJ/CT and possibly PA if interested! Wouldnt it be nice to meet other owners in the area, enjoy good company, fellowship and good food? Now instead of us all hiding out behind our computer screens, laptops and smartphones wouldnt be nice to actually have some conversation with like minded people and enjoy a day out in the freshair and sun? I figured if we all made something at home and brought it with us we could all have a nice buffet-style picnic of sorts. We'd have music to listen to from our cars, food in our bellies, and get to see all the mods we have all been speaking of. Purists can come too! We have no haters for stock cars! Whatya say? Anyone game for a Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

If it's before Memorial day I'm down! After that I relocate...


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Im game for either day. I would like to meet local and surrounding area Cruze owners.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I would like to meet up with local Cruze owners. Lets make this happen. drmrman where in bc.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Ridgewood. You?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Philadelphia area here. Im in!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I might be able to attend - just need to know when and where.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

So who wants to pick a spot and start putting this together!?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well since I proposed this it probably should be me but I'm really crappy at organizing things so I'm going to ask for help. Maybe we should pick a location which is equidistant to where we all live and go from there.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

drmrman im in East Rutherford. 

Lets get a list first of everyone that would like to meet up then we can figure out where the location could be.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Cool I have family in rutherford 

Well Im in. So put me on the list!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely count me and since I proposed it! I'm so psyched to do this!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm located around the Philadelphia area and would love to meet some other Cruze owners.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok everyone! so would anyone like to propose a date in the not too distant future which would give us all time to plan? Say Like mid to end of July? Late June or early August?


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

i am in !!!!!! bergen county nj

How about sunday july 14th? The place I work allows car club meetings in our parking lot regularly and encourage people to use it! I have already been told I could have a meeting there if I would like!
the fireplace restaurant on route 17 in paramus nj


----------



## WildCatWmn (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi All - Just wanted to introduce myself to the locals. I am picking up my 2012 Silver Eco tonight! Let me know if there are any happenings in the future. I used to belong to Tri-State Grand Prix Club (I miss my silver baby) and we had some great gatherings over the years.

NYCruze2012 - I am in Putnam Cty too!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums wildcatwmn! Great bunch of people here and lots of useful info. I have been trying to organize a get together but I'm not very good at it and I do hope there will be one in the future! Congrats on your purchase on the best of luck to you with your new Chevy Cruze!

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Any possibilities of meets going on at all? Wouldn't mind getting together and meeting up with you guys.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess i should introduce myself into this forum as well. I live up near Syracuse, NY and wouldn't mind of doing a meet. Care is bone stock though  I have some ideas but with winter approaching up this way they will probably have to wait until spring.


----------

